# Sending text message



## jd67 (Jun 23, 2010)

Nokia Lumia 630 When I send a text message there is nothing to say it has been sent. The mobile before this said "Sent" so I knew it had been.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Are you running the latest version of Windows Phone?

Are you using the default text message application?


----------



## jd67 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you for replying but I think I have got it sorted


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Please post how you solved the issue for others who may discover this thread one day.


----------

